# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται η μικρούλα

## warlock

Χρειάζεται επειγόντως *φιλοξενία* αν όχι υιοθεσία ,η μικρή.


Ετών : 1,5 μηνών
Εχεί κάνει : Πρώτο εμβόλιο , μπάνιο
Θα κάνει :Αποπαρασίτωση
Χαρακτήρας : Φιλική και ήσυχη
Μέγεθος : Ο κτηνίατρος μας πληροφορήσε ότι θα γίνει από μικρόσωμη μέχρι το πολύ μεσαίου μεγέθους (που δεν είναι και πολύ πιθανό ).
Βρέθηκε : Στην μέση του δρόμου στην Πρέβεζα ,με κινδυνο να την πατήσουν τα αυτοκίνητα .
Επικοινωνία στο mail : warlock-86@hotmail.com


Μπορεί να δοθεί και εντός Αθήνας .

----------


## mitsman

Τι ειναι ναντια αυτο??

----------


## mirsini_st

> Τι ειναι ναντια αυτο??


 για να γινεται  μικρου προς μεσαιου μεγεθους   μαλλον σκυλιτσα...

----------


## warlock

βρε τσακάλια !Πότε προλάβατε?Περίμενα έγκρυση από mod! :-Ρ

----------


## warlock

Εμμ....χμ...παιδιααα-αααα
Μου φέρατε γούρι ! ! ! 
Μόλις βρήκε οικογένεια!!!! 
)))))

Οπότε κλειδώστε ή διαγράψτε το θέμα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

α,εσυ εισαι γρηγορη...θες να βρεις και για τα δικα μας?
καλα να περναει το κοριτσι!μπραβο σου!

----------


## vagelis76

Νάντια βρέθηκε κάποιος από εδώ??????????
Μπράβο του όποιος και να την υιοθέτησε!!!!!!!
Καλή ζωή να έχουν!!!!!

----------


## warlock

> α,εσυ εισαι γρηγορη...θες να βρεις και για τα δικα μας?
> καλα να περναει το κοριτσι!μπραβο σου!



Αχ ,Άγγελε και εδώ γίνεται χαμός .Πηγαίνουν στο καταφύγειο και αμολάνε αβέρτα κουτάβια που μερικά πεθαίνουν από ασιτία γιατί δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για φαγητό.Ενημέρωσα για την κουταβίτσα και μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορώ να την πάω ...Και ξεκίνησα τις αγγελίες .Τελικά θα την πάρει μία πολυ καλή μου φίλη και θα περάσει χάρμα .Αλλά θα μας ξενυτευτεί το κορίτσι ! Θα γίνει πρωτευουσιάνα !Θα την βλέπουμε όμως ! 

Καλή τυχη και στα δικά σας !Ξέρω πόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα ...

----------


## warlock

> Νάντια βρέθηκε κάποιος από εδώ??????????
> Μπράβο του όποιος και να την υιοθέτησε!!!!!!!
> Καλή ζωή να έχουν!!!!!



Όχι δεν είναι μέλος του φόρουμ η δεσποινίς .Δεν πρόλαβα να ολοκληρώσω την αγγελία .Πήγα να ανεβάσω και δεύτερη φωτογραφία και τσούπ! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Ναντια καλη ζωη να εχει η μικρουλα

----------


## warlock

Τελικά παιδιά δυστυχώς η κοπέλα που την πήρε δεν την θέλει .Ακόμα μια ιστορία κουταβιού που με το που το παίρνει κάποιος ,πιστεύει ότι θα έιναι όλα ρόδινα ,αλλά χρειάζεται κόπος για να φτάσεις μέχρι εκεί...
Από την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος το μικρό δεν προλαβε καλά καλα να προσαρμοστεί και πρέπει να δωθεί γιατί προκαλεί "μπελάδες "....(που σε μας δεν προκαλούσε γιατί είχε προσαρμοστεί ).
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει εδώ μήνυμα .

Η κουταβίτσα έχει όπως όλα τα κουτάβια αστύρευτη ενεργεια ,που συμαίνει βόλτες ,παιχνίδια και γενικότερα ενασχόληση μαζί της.Θα δωθεί σε οικογένεια που να την αγαπά και να δεσμευτεί ότι δεν θα την παρατήσει .Το πιό ιδανικό θα ήταν να έχει και κήπο για να εκτονώνεται .

Προωθήστε το όσο μπορείτε ....
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## warlock

Up !!!!!

----------


## warlock

Up !

Παιδιά αν ξέρετε κάποιον να την φιλοξενήσει μέχρι να βρεθεί οικογένεια να την υιοθετήσει ή κάποιο καταφύγειο στην Αθήνα που να μπορεί να μείνει σε καλές συνθήκες ενημερώστε με ....

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σε περιπτοση που δεν βρεθει καποιος για τιν μικρη θα μπορουσα να τιν φιλοξενισω μεχρι τελι αυγουστου  :Happy:

----------


## warlock

Σε ευχαριστώ Ηρακλή αλλά η κοπέλα που την έχει προσπαθεί να την ξεφορτωθεί γενικά ,όχι μόνο για τον Αύγουστο .Δεν θέλει να την κρατήσει και από ότι λέει δεν έχει βρει να την αφήσει κάπου .'Ετσι περιμένει να τρέξουμε εμείς που της την δώσαμε εξαρχής .Δεν το κάνω για αυτή ,το κάνω για την ψυχούλα που μαζέψαμε και που "καλομάθαμε" μέχρι να την πάρει ,ενώ εξαρχής θα μπορούσαμε να την είχαμε αφήσει σε ένα καταφύγιο .

Θα σε έχω στα υπόψην μου αλλά επείγει φιλοξενεία μέχρι να δωθεί ή να δωθεί .

----------


## Ηρακλής

εγω να τιν επερνα και παραπανο , μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος  να τιν υιοθετήσει αλλα αρχες σεπτεβριου θα παω ενα ταξιδι για 1,5 μηνα και δεν θα μπορουν οι δικοι μου να τιν φροντουζουν :/ ηδη τους εχω φορτοση τα πουλερικα μου  :Stick Out Tongue:  αλλα σε οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι  :Happy:

----------


## warlock

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηρακλή. Το εκτιμώ !

----------


## ananda

νομίζω ότι δεν είναι προς όφελος του σκυλάκου να αλλάζει σπίτια κάθε 1-2 μήνες
μάλλον επιβαρύνει τον χαρακτήρα του
ας ελπίσουμε να βρεθεί κάποιος για μόνιμα!
αξιέπαινες οι προσπάθειες σας παιδιά!

----------


## Tzive

> Mπράβο του όποιος και να την υιοθέτησε!!!


Δεν θα ελεγα το ιδιο. Κριμα

----------


## warlock

> νομίζω ότι δεν είναι προς όφελος του σκυλάκου να αλλάζει σπίτια κάθε 1-2 μήνες
> μάλλον επιβαρύνει τον χαρακτήρα του
> ας ελπίσουμε να βρεθεί κάποιος για μόνιμα!
> αξιέπαινες οι προσπάθειες σας παιδιά!


Το γνωρίζω Αγελική .Γιαυτό προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιον να το αναλάβει μέχρι να το δώσουμε .Αλλά δεν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα από τα χέρια μου .Όσο μπορώ προσφέρω .

Παιδιά ρώτηστε και σείς .Επίσης αν γνωρίζετε τηλέφωνα από κάποιο φιλοζωικό σωματείο που να έχουν χώρο στείλτε μου .

----------


## vagelis76

> Δεν θα ελεγα το ιδιο. Κριμα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από vagelis76
> 
> ...


Κι εγώ τώρα το ίδιο θα έλεγα....τότε όμως ήταν ευχάριστη είδηση για μένα η υιοθεσία της...Αν τα πράγματα αλλάζουν στη πορεία είναι άλλο θέμα.....

Νάντια Μακάρι να βρεθεί ένα αξιόλογο σπιτι που να αγαπήσει τη μικρούλα !

----------


## zemix

γιατί ο κόσμος παίρνει ζωάκια στο σπίτι του ενώ δεν είναι διατεθιμένος εξ'αρχής  να κάνει τις όποιες απαραίτητες αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά του και στο σπίτι του μέσα? Δηλαδή πως σου κάνει καρδιά να το παρατήσεις αυτό το ζωάκι? Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής είναι μια ψυχούλα στα χέρια σου.....μακάρι να είχα χώρο, χρήμα και κήπο.....αί στο καλό πια!!!!!

----------


## ananda

> Το γνωρίζω Αγελική .Γιαυτό προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιον να το αναλάβει μέχρι να το δώσουμε .Αλλά δεν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα από τα χέρια μου .Όσο μπορώ προσφέρω .
> 
> Παιδιά ρώτηστε και σείς .Επίσης αν γνωρίζετε τηλέφωνα από κάποιο φιλοζωικό σωματείο που να έχουν χώρο στείλτε μου .


 οι δικές σου προσπάθειες Νάντια είναι αξιέπαινες και λίγα λέω...προσφέρεις και με το παραπάνω!
μακάρι να υπήρχαν και άλλοι σαν και σένα!

----------


## warlock

Το θέμα μπορεί να κλείσει .Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## marlene

*Βρήκε σπιτάκι..?*

----------


## warlock

Την έδωσαν .Ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι και θα μάθω ξανά νέα της .

----------

